# Lacrosse boots disappoint !!



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

New pair of boots. Slip of pedal in truck and causes a small split on seam at ankle. These boots were worn 60 ft. Total. I contacted lacrosse and they had me send pics instead of sending boots and paying shipping. I thought wow pretty good service. Then they considered tear to be wear and tear. Only would cover 50% of new boot cost. If they split that easy I think I'd be afraid to wear afield ........

Needless to say. My first and last pair of lacrosse boots.


----------



## tpaschal30 (Oct 11, 2005)

Baby Duck said:


> New pair of boots. Slip of pedal in truck and causes a small split on seam at ankle. These boots were worn 60 ft. Total. I contacted lacrosse and they had me send pics instead of sending boots and paying shipping. I thought wow pretty good service. Then they considered tear to be wear and tear. Only would cover 50% of new boot cost. If they split that easy I think I'd be afraid to wear afield ........
> 
> Needless to say. My first and last pair of lacrosse boots.


Were these the Mudlite neoprenes? Thanks!


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

Baby Duck said:


> New pair of boots. Slip of pedal in truck and causes a small split on seam at ankle. These boots were worn 60 ft. Total. I contacted lacrosse and they had me send pics instead of sending boots and paying shipping. I thought wow pretty good service. Then they considered tear to be wear and tear. Only would cover 50% of new boot cost. If they split that easy I think I'd be afraid to wear afield ........
> 
> Needless to say. My first and last pair of lacrosse boots.


That is odd, I had a pair of waders that leaked in the crotch a year later and they replaced them free of charge with an upgrade. They must be losing their customer service touch.


----------



## JTN (Dec 30, 2011)

Let me guess....made in China?


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

JTN said:


> Let me guess....made in China?


Yep. I saw some at a store that specializes in closeouts and overruns last Saturday. I thought "LaCrosse is a good name. Let me check." They were $80 for just rubber boots made in China. Meanwhile, the no name boots made in China in the same bin were $25. LaCrosse, it seems, is like most companies that talk about "providing value to customers" yet the reality is that greed has taken over and gross margin is all they care about.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Well I've had better luck. Accidently ordered the wrong type of boot. So sent them back for an exchange. They didn't exchange and just gave my money back. I checked back with them after not getting my boots and the guy realized what happened and sent me out the boots I wanted. Still haven't been charged for them.


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

They were alpha sports. As I said last pair I buy with durability and service like that ...


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Get Muck boots and dont look back!


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> Get Muck boots and dont look back!


I agree. The last pair of LaCross I owned didn't last a year. My first pair of Mucks are now 2 years old and still look great.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I do agree they don't last like they used to at all.


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

Thought they would last more than sixty feet in my lane and a drive to school. Good thong I wasn't in the bush or marsh ....

Very disappointing........


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

> they considered tear to be wear and tear.


I guess so


----------



## Bamaboy (Aug 28, 2009)

Have only bought one pair of LaCrosse boots in the last year or two. Haven't really put them through an awful lot but no complaints to date. However, I have 3-4 pairs that I have had for probably 10+ years that are still going strong. All of these have spend countless days in the duck/goose blind as well as up/down countless trees deer hunting. As for Muck boots, I had one pair. Quality seemed good and they were fine for walking on level ground. However, when I started scouting for deer .... up and down hills in eastern PA ..... they absolutely killed my feet. Wound up in the trash mid season.


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Last pair of LaCrosse I had for 12 years, finally ended up with dry cracks in them and started to leak, I still use them around the house for chores. Just bought another pair, I'd be happy if they last half as long. Tried the mucks, but they don't have a gusset in them and are to tight on my calfs.


----------



## QUAKENTIMBER (Jan 18, 2012)

Mine have been junk also


----------



## Bnew17 (Nov 29, 2011)

Rockys only for me.


----------



## Neil B (Feb 3, 2012)

I just bought a pair of Alpha's for deer hunting. Normally I wear 12's, but due to a note to order up a size on Cabelas, I got 13's. They were tight with light socks. I had to ship them back before the season, and switched over to Irish Setters. I was a little disappointed.


----------



## northstorm (Aug 18, 2008)

I've have had my alphas for a couple of years and the only thing wrong with them is the camo pattern has started to wear off. I wear the uninsulated boot alot during training in the wet conditions.


----------



## Btillr (Dec 11, 2011)

A friend had issues with them on a pair of leaky waders, seems to be a problematic company


----------



## Lab & CBR (Aug 7, 2011)

I wear the Lacrosse burly boot for training/hunting. Never had a problem and they last for years. Over the years I've tried them all. I don't like the support offered by the muck boots


----------



## bushdiver (Aug 23, 2011)

lacrosse footwear use to be some of the best on the market. i have about 4 pair of pre china boots that i still wear. 

you can talk about company after company with the same quality and customer service issues as stated here. it's a shame what has happened in this country to our good quality clothing and footwear companies. 

i hope the day will be soon when these u.s. corporations wise up and bring the manufacturing base back to america. we need the jobs.


----------

